# Far Cry 5 - Mission Jähzorn



## Hitchell2377 (20. Mai 2018)

*Far Cry 5 - Mission Jähzorn*

Habe ein selbstgemachtes  Problem: John in der Luft zu bekämpfen, war mir zu umständlich. Also wollte ich ihn mit dem LMG vom Boden aus abschießen und bin mit dem Gleitschirm abgesprungen. Hat nicht geklappt, jetzt sitze ich am Boden fest und bekomme die Meldung, daß ich mir irgendwo, wo es Flugzeuge gibt, eins besorgen und John abschießen soll. Bei Nick´s Aviation steht kein Flugzeug und ich weiß nicht, wo ich eins herbekomme. Am liebsten würde ich die ganze Mission abbrechen, aber das geht auch nicht. Das Menü läßt es nicht zu, und wenn ich mich freiwillig abschießen lasse, tauche ich am Boden auf dem Flugplatz wieder auf. Meine Fragen: Kann ich diese Mission irgendwie abbrechen? Wo kriege ich ein kampffähiges Fluzeug her? Kann ich bei der PC-Version irgendwo alte Spielstände laden? Danke im Voraus!


----------



## MichaelG (20. Mai 2018)

John abschießen ist ja nun wirklich eine absolut simple Sache. Sehe darin echt keine Probleme. Geh doch einfach zu einem der Standpunkte auf der Map wo ein Flugzeug eingezeichnet ist und hole dort am Schalter ein Flugzeug ab oder kaufe eines.


----------

